# what does a mature bud look like?



## vince (Sep 16, 2007)

OK, I've read alot about harvesting, drying, curing. When I go to a dispensary, what should I look for to be sure that I am not purchasing an early harvested plant/flower? If you have pictures, that would be so helpful.


----------



## the widowman (Sep 16, 2007)

vince said:


> OK, I've read alot about harvesting, drying, curing. When I go to a dispensary, what should I look for to be sure that I am not purchasing an early harvested plant/flower? If you have pictures, that would be so helpful.


heres a pic of some white widow dry. thats dank dank budd the dark green stuff is the strongest, what you're looking for


----------



## vince (Sep 17, 2007)

the widowman said:


> heres a pic of some white widow dry. thats dank dank budd the dark green stuff is the strongest, what you're looking for


got a bigger picture? it kinda hard to see. The early buds i clipped seems to look like the ones at dispensaries. For being so new, I ended up buying badly cured, early harvest flowers for like $60 an 1/8. Bad bad business practice. Oh well, someone said ignorance is no excuse...that's what happens when you are new, you get ripped off, taken advantage, and made to look like a fool.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2007)

i got a few pics......


----------



## starchland (Sep 17, 2007)

so I know that a magnifier is necessary to tell what the crystals look like and really zone in on the harvest time, but are we also looking for a goal that the crystals are growing all over the leaf, starting at the base?


----------



## vince (Sep 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i got a few pics......
> 
> View attachment 27454
> 
> ...


wow, those definitely are the ones to look for. thanks for sharing.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 16, 2008)

starchland said:


> so I know that a magnifier is necessary to tell what the crystals look like and really zone in on the harvest time, but are we also looking for a goal that the crystals are growing all over the leaf, starting at the base?


when using a magnifier you are checking the color of the trichs..... when they go from clear to cloudy you are ready to harvest.... cloudy will be a more uplifting high, or you can wait till there amber and it will be more of a couchlock high.


----------



## mjjj23 (Apr 2, 2009)

hey im new to growing and i have a plant that looks similar in age to the widow mans profile pix--- Avitar whatever so i was just wondering if those bud looking things actually open and then become the i guess flower or is that for seeds?


----------



## fatso (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i got a few pics......
> 
> View attachment 27454
> 
> ...



my my, thats a tastee burger. mad props... that middle pic is by far the hairiest bud i have ever seen


----------



## goonZas (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi there Aussie Dude here my outdoor buds are huge and long we r talking over my arm in lengh the way i get huge buds and huge resin glans is to O.D on nitregon for the 1st 4 weeks of budding foliage feeding right threw the processs. huge stinky skunky buds resin glans largest ive ever seen talking as big as your finger nails in places then the trick is to revert over to potassium being the more opritave choice as you need to get rid of that leafy taste. After a few weeks your buds are smokeable but you need to hang on as the cluster fuck effect is about to come. now being 7/8 weeks in to budding you will see the most stickest clusteriest buds reminding that foliage feeding being a must right threw to achive those 2lt aussie size coke bottle buds being 250 ml wide bye a foot long or more the problem with this method is you endup having mature buds in the centers and inmature buds at the top and bottom any 1 ever tryed this method or had a similar experience with the inconsistancey of mature buds on the plant.????


----------



## docjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

FDD, those buds are fake, just like the food shots in menus. 

who did you get to take your shotz?!!

jkidding

lovely work


----------



## dduo420 (Oct 19, 2009)

Chill son!


----------

